# E-cycling old pc and laptop.



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

I have 2 computers and can't do my work. What I need to do is access my email through my DSL, udate my website with WebEasy Pro, run Gimp for simple photo stuff. Some simple office type programs, spreadsheet, word processing. Nothing major. Would it be possible to update what I have instead of trying to come up with more money to get another one?

I have a Dell inspiron 600 laptop-XP that will no longer access the internet and the screen has got a line on the side, the battery will not hold a charge. I have a Dell deminsion 2300 desktop that doesn't have a network card, just the old modem and probably is too low on memory and storage for what I need. 

I wondered about installing a second harddrive, a network card and updating memory on the desktop. Not much I could do for the processor speed. But would it end up costing more then a new basic system?

And if it would make more sense to buy a new one what can you do with all the old stuff? 

Carol


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

designer said:


> I wondered about installing a second harddrive, a network card and updating memory on the desktop. Not much I could do for the processor speed. But would it end up costing more then a new basic system?
> 
> And if it would make more sense to buy a new one what can you do with all the old stuff?
> 
> Carol


I don't see a problem with repairing your existing equipment. Your problems seem minor, and both machines can handle WinXP and the tasks you require just fine.

On the laptop, I wouldn't worry about the line on the monitor too much, but I am curious about your statement that it "will no longer access the Internet." Could you elaborate?

As for the desktop, you have plenty of processing power for XP. That is a 1.8 GHz processor, which should be fine. If your machine runs XP slowly then you probably need more memory.


----------



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

good grief...those aren't old!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

aaronwesley94 said:


> good grief...those aren't old!


I agree. The laptop is a 1.2 GHz Pentium III, and the desktop is a 1.8 GHz Pentium 4. They are both perfectly servicable workstations for a good time to come.


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

Nevada said:


> On the laptop, I wouldn't worry about the line on the monitor too much, but I am curious about your statement that it "will no longer access the Internet." Could you elaborate?


It just stopped accessing the internet one day. My virus program would not let me use the laptop because it could not verify the license. so I ended up having to boot in safe mode to uninstall the virus program so I can at lest use the thing, just not online. I was using a router to connect wireless. It shows the network but will not connect to it. I tried plugging a network cable directly to the laptop and it would not connect through it either, shows it is connected but won't let anything go through. I bypassed the router and connected directly to the DSL modem and it still will not connect. I think the network card(if laptops have cards) or section of the motherboard must be bad. 

Which would you advise? take the laptop to a pc repair shop, or install a network card in the desktop?

Thanks for the help.
Carol


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

designer said:


> It just stopped accessing the internet one day. My virus program would not let me use the laptop because it could not verify the license. so I ended up having to boot in safe mode to uninstall the virus program so I can at lest use the thing, just not online. I was using a router to connect wireless. It shows the network but will not connect to it. I tried plugging a network cable directly to the laptop and it would not connect through it either, shows it is connected but won't let anything go through. I bypassed the router and connected directly to the DSL modem and it still will not connect.


I'm thinking that if you get the same results with both the wireless card and the LAN adapter that the problem is in your network software, either in the configuration or actual bad software. We could troubleshoot your network here, but I'm confident that a fresh install of XP will resolve the issue.


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

Before spending any money, if you have a friend with a wireless or wired for that matter laptop, have them bring it over and see if they can connect to your network.

This will give an indication where the problem may be.

What brand router. Have you reset that to default settings?

You may not be able to connect with the DSL feed directly as you may not have it configured on either of your two PC's The router was probably handling that for you.

L


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

My son has a desktop(Dell XPS) and he is still able to connect. He was going through the router when mine stopped working. Then I figured there was no need to waste the electricity running the router with just the one pc so he now is connected directly to the DSL modem. So it seems the connection and router are ok. 

I do have the recovery disc for the laptop but all my stuff would be gone. Hmmm, how to get all my email, address book, programs, etc. Many of my programs, like Gimp are downloaded and I have no install disc. Sounds like a major undertaking, but I guess that's what a repair shop would do first anyway.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

designer said:


> My son has a desktop(Dell XPS) and he is still able to connect. He was going through the router when mine stopped working. Then I figured there was no need to waste the electricity running the router with just the one pc so he now is connected directly to the DSL modem. So it seems the connection and router are ok.
> 
> I do have the recovery disc for the laptop but all my stuff would be gone. Hmmm, how to get all my email, address book, programs, etc. Many of my programs, like Gimp are downloaded and I have no install disc. Sounds like a major undertaking, but I guess that's what a repair shop would do first anyway.


You should be able to do a repair with an XP install CD. But admittedly that is a drastic move.

First, let's take a look at your network settings and test a few things. Go to the Control Panel and double-click on the Network Connections icon. Now right-click on Local Area Connection and select properties. Click once on Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) and click the properties button. Report back here with what is on that panel.

Plug-in your wireless card and connect to the network. Now do the same thing for your wireless connection that you did in the previous paragraph. Report that info also.

Now go to the Command Prompt.

Start-->All Programs-->Accessories-->Command Prompt

At the prompt type the following

route print

Now Press the Enter key. Report back here with the first entry under Interface and the first entry under Gateway.

Now type this at the command prompt.

ping 127.0.0.1

Now press the Enter key. What was the result? Now type this at the command prompt.

ping yahoo.com

Now press the Enter key. What was the result? Now type this at the command prompt.

ping 68.180.206.184

Now press the Enter key. What was the result?


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

in the Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) properties it says, Use the following IP address 192.168.0.2 sub net mask is 255.255.255.0 default gateway- nothing is listed. Use the following DNS server address is checked but no address is listed.


I don't have a wireless card to plug in?? I have the router(Linksys) hooked back up and it is working because I'm going through it with my son's PC now. But on the wireless properties it says in the Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) properties, obtain IP address automatically and obtain DNS server address automatically.

will do the other now.


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

after doing the route print command I got the following;
interface
127.0.0.1
gateway
127.0.0.1


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

after pinging 127.0.0.1 it did reply.

after pinging yahoo- ping request could not find host yahoo.com

after pinging 68.180.206.184- destination host unreachable.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

designer said:


> after pinging 127.0.0.1 it did reply.
> 
> after pinging yahoo- ping request could not find host yahoo.com
> 
> after pinging 68.180.206.184- destination host unreachable.


Okay, try two more pings for me:

ping 192.168.0.1

and

ping 192.168.0.2


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

both show destination host unreachable


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

I have been trying with the wireless, I found a cable and plugged in to the router directly and tried the last 2 again. 
192.168.0.1 says it timed out

and

192.168.0.2 got a response


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

Tried the yahoo again and it could not find host yahoo.com


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Okay, try setting all the the TCP/IP properties for your Local Area Connection to obtain the information from the server (IP addresses AND DNS). Restart your computer.

After the computer is restarted try pinging 192.168.0.1 and 192.168.0.2 again.


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

both show destination host unreachable


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

designer said:


> both show destination host unreachable


Is your wireless adapter showing that it's connected?


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

It says I am currently connected to that network but it shows limited or no connectivity


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

designer said:


> It says I am currently connected to that network but it shows limited or no connectivity


Okay. Go back to Network Connections in the Control Panel again. This time we'll add IP info into the wireless adapter's settings, if you can. Enter the following info:


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

The info did not show up with your message.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

designer said:


> The info did not show up with your message.


Click on this link then.

http://windowrock.com/net.jpg

After doing that try pinging 192.168.0.1 and 192.168.0.2 again.


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

I got the properties put in then the desktop I was using to post here crashed. When it came back up it would not connect to the internet. It showed connected but wouldn't load any pages. We shut it back down and took the router out and hooked the PC directly to the DSL modem and brought it back up. It went right online then. 

So I didn't get to do the ping since the router was out. Changing the settings in that properties box, does it change the router settings? Just trying to figure out how the other PC went offline.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

designer said:


> I got the properties put in then the desktop I was using to post here crashed. When it came back up it would not connect to the internet. It showed connected but wouldn't load any pages. We shut it back down and took the router out and hooked the PC directly to the DSL modem and brought it back up. It went right online then.
> 
> So I didn't get to do the ping since the router was out. Changing the settings in that properties box, does it change the router settings? Just trying to figure out how the other PC went offline.


It's beginning to look like the problem is with your router.


----------

